# Slingbox



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

Has anyone used a Slingbox with a DTV Tivo?
I'm thinking about getting one.
Anyway to access saved programs from the Tivo unit on it?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

irregularjoe said:


> Has anyone used a Slingbox with a DTV Tivo?
> I'm thinking about getting one.
> Anyway to access saved programs from the Tivo unit on it?


The SlingBox provides a remote control you use to control the video source, so anything you can do in front of the unit, you can do via the SlingBox remotely; there' just the slight delay because of video compression/transmission/decompression so you have to be a little careful with some things like FF/REW type operations.

I just picked one up yesterday to use with an HR10-250 and my T-Mobile MDA; works fine.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

I've got two slingboxes, one connected to an R10 tivo dvr.

Works great, except a couple of buttons on the tivo remote (in the sling software) don't work, however you can use the drop down menu to get to all functions. Sling indicates there is some negotiation issue with Tivo regarding the skin for the remote, and that those buttons will be fixed when that is resolved.

Keep in mind that with the slingbox, all you are doing is remotely watching/operating the local device (tivo or whatever), so if someone else is sitting in front of it, you are both watching and controlling the same thing. You both have to watch the same thing.

Carl


----------



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.
So if I use it to watch TV on my laptop the person at home has to watch the same thing? 
My main concern though is can I use it to watch AND record programs from my DTV Tivo unit to my laptop. 
If it's streaming only, that's kind of useless to me.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

irregularjoe said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> So if I use it to watch TV on my laptop the person at home has to watch the same thing?
> My main concern though is can I use it to watch AND record programs from my DTV Tivo unit to my laptop.
> If it's streaming only, that's kind of useless to me.


It's streaming only.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

SeattleCarl said:


> Keep in mind that with the slingbox, all you are doing is remotely watching/operating the local device (tivo or whatever), so if someone else is sitting in front of it, you are both watching and controlling the same thing. You both have to watch the same thing.
> 
> Carl


What a great idea, I could setup a Slingbox and use it to control my DirecTiVo in the closet that I have setup as a Video Media Server that isn't connected to a TV and has no remote control access, which would allow me to control its MRV functions (Multi Room Viewing).

A really great idea!

BTW, do you know what remote control keys are non-functional.

Additional Edit:

After a lot of searching over in the Slingbox forum, I noticed that users of the new version where complaining that the "LIST" button was greyed out. I did notice that at other times someusers had compained that the "CLEAR" button was not functional.

Are there other keys greyed out or non-functional in the current version?

*SLINGBOX FYI*

SlingPlayer Version: 1.0.5.140
Official Release: *3/8/2006*

Firmware update included: Yes
Firmware update version: 1.0.61
Firmware release date: 3/8/2006

Download Size: 26.8MB Upgrade / 70.5MB Full

What's New

Improved Video Quality! - Sling Media continually improves video quality and now the Video Tuning Wizard makes it easier to adjust your SlingPlayer automatically to the best possible video quality.

Better Remote Controls! - Six new customized remote controls for settop receivers from DirecTV, Comcast, ReplayTV, UltimateTV, DISH Network and the brand, *new TiVo remote control*..

Better Connectivity! - EVDO users and VPN users will notice fewer disconnects with this release.

The 1.0.5 release also includes:

Firmware updates that ready your Slingbox for the upcoming mobile release.

A smooth installation so that your settings from previous releases are preserved.

More complete remote control mappings for popular set-top boxes, including more keyboard shortcuts as well as additional remote control commands

Improved remote control functionality for many devices, including but not limited to CyberHome DVD players, Moxi, SA Explorer 8600, and Toshiba DVRs.

Easier & more straightforward device selection during the setup process.

Updated support documents for this release. Both the User Guide as well as the Windows help file have been updated

If you can't find it in the documentation, try checking out the Sling Community, which is now linked through the Help Menu.

Improved SlingPlayer for non-US locations. Now you can select your NTSC country from the menu during setup, and 4-digit channels are also accepted.

A plethora of under-the-hood enhancements that fix bugs and concerns reported by our community in both the software and firmware.


----------



## irregularjoe (Mar 6, 2005)

That's too bad.
I thought it might be a way to network this overpriced POS that DTV refuses to get up to the times with.
Yeah, I know about the hacks that take weeks to do. Problem is I have a life too.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

irregularjoe said:


> Yeah, I know about the hacks that take weeks to do. Problem is I have a life too.


The long torture of learn & burn hacking are over - S2 DTivo hacks only take about 30-45 minutes these days... check out the Zipper, which adds these features. I just hacked a refurb S2 for my daughter-home-from-college and it only took about 35 minutes. Really.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

dswallow said:


> It's streaming only.


 If you use software such as screen reorder pro, you can record the streaming video. there are several applications that allow you to record to your drive streaming media. u use the area setting on the program and put a box around the viewing area only so you dont have the controls recorded.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

irregularjoe said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> So if I use it to watch TV on my laptop the person at home has to watch the same thing?


Correct, assuming you are both watching the output of the same device (tivo). The slingbox has 3 inputs. S-video, composite video, and rf coax with an internal tuner. If you have analog cable or ota, you can feed that directly to the sling tuner which is then independent. If you are using the output of a tivo, cable box, dvr, or whatever, then you are seeing the same output that the local user is seeing.



irregularjoe said:


> My main concern though is can I use it to watch AND record programs from my DTV Tivo unit to my laptop.
> If it's streaming only, that's kind of useless to me.


By design it is streaming only. Sling software does not have it's own capture/recording capability. Some people have done video capture/recording using other software. More info at sling community website.

Carl


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

if you would like to see a slingbox in action, you can PM here or at SLINGTALK.COM and I will gladly provide you with the ability to access my demo unit.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm on my PowerBook (Apple) all day long, whether I am here or overseas. Will Slingbox work for me? Is it MAC-compatible?


----------



## barclay (Feb 20, 2001)

tvn said:


> I'm on my PowerBook (Apple) all day long, whether I am here or overseas. Will Slingbox work for me? Is it MAC-compatible?


Not yet. From Sling's website:


> 4) Can I install the SlingPlayer on an Apple Mac OS-based device?
> 
> Not yet, unfortunately. We just demonstrated a Mac version and expect it to be available in the first half of 2006. It will be fully compatible with the current Slingbox hardware.


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

SeattleCarl said:


> I've got two slingboxes, one connected to an R10 tivo dvr.
> 
> Works great, except a couple of buttons on the tivo remote (in the sling software) don't work, however you can use the drop down menu to get to all functions. Sling indicates there is some negotiation issue with Tivo regarding the skin for the remote, and that those buttons will be fixed when that is resolved.
> 
> ...


Carl, make sure you have the latest version of the SlingBox software loaded on your PC. There we non-functional remote buttons (even some with the wrong functionality) on the next to the last version of the SlingPlayer.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

SecureTalk said:


> Carl, make sure you have the latest version of the SlingBox software loaded on your PC. There we non-functional remote buttons (even some with the wrong functionality) on the next to the last version of the SlingPlayer.


I'm current with 1.0.5.140. The "window", "exit", and "list" buttons are greyed out and not accessible on the graphic remote, however all functions are available from the drop down remote menu.

Carl


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

When this works with my Treo 650, I'll be dee-lighted.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, I would absolutely love to have a Treo 650 player. But I highly doubt that we will ever see that happen. Many comments to this effect have been posted on the sling website, and to date, sling has had no comment or response, and they are normally very responsive.

Carl


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

SeattleCarl said:


> I'm current with 1.0.5.140. The "window", "exit", and "list" buttons are greyed out and not accessible on the graphic remote, however all functions are available from the drop down remote menu.
> 
> Carl


That is the version I have now also. I did have non-functioning buttons and even a few that did not perform the correct function, but it had all been correct with the latest release for the R15 and T-60 and Hughes DVR40 I own.

What DVR are you attempting to control?


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

SecureTalk said:


> That is the version I have now also. I did have non-functioning buttons and even a few that did not perform the correct function, but it had all been correct with the latest release for the R15 and T-60 and Hughes DVR40 I own.
> 
> What DVR are you attempting to control?


I have two R15's, and the remote/sling on those is perfect.

I have one R10, and that is the one where the peanut remote in the sling lacks the 3 buttons I mentioned.

I have tried a couple of different tivo based setups with the same result, but it really isn't a big deal for me, so I'm okay with it the way things are now.

Carl


----------



## SecureTalk (Apr 8, 2002)

SeattleCarl said:


> I have two R15's, and the remote/sling on those is perfect.
> 
> I have one R10, and that is the one where the peanut remote in the sling lacks the 3 buttons I mentioned.
> 
> ...


I would report the issue to SlingMedia and keep an eye on their web site for beta copies of their software. I used their last beta copy bugs and all for a few months until the software [the latest release] was released with the bugs fixed.

I noticed they only had one beta out their. I wish they had released updated the beta as bugs were fixed. I am a software developer so I understand the pros and cons of releasing updated beta software [such as keeping track of what release a bug is reported in number]. So I guess they must have a small group of testers that get more frequent updates.


----------



## Mr Pieces (Mar 26, 2001)

I just installed the SlingMedia Mobile player on my Sprint PPC 6600 phone and it worked PERFECT the first try! Nice and clean audio/video from my DSR6000. This was a huge bonus for me. I bought the Slingbox to watch my TiVo on my Lappy when out of town. Now I can watch TV on my phone while waiting at the car wash. How cool is that!

Brian


----------



## barnes2000 (Nov 23, 2005)

SeattleCarl said:


> Correct, assuming you are both watching the output of the same device (tivo). The slingbox has 3 inputs. S-video, composite video, and rf coax with an internal tuner. If you have analog cable or ota, you can feed that directly to the sling tuner which is then independent. If you are using the output of a tivo, cable box, dvr, or whatever, then you are seeing the same output that the local user is seeing.
> Carl


Even if my DirecTV w/ TiVo is a dual receiver? I thought that if I run the Sling through one tuner that someone else can watch the other tuner, no?

I've always wanted to know how my dual TiVo tuner works. I have two tuners, but I can only watch one at a time? No picture in a picture? No Sling on one and Living Room on the other? Why is this?

Scott


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

no .. you can receive 2 channels at the same time .. you can only watch one thing at a time.


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

dswallow said:


> The SlingBox provides a remote control you use to control the video source, so anything you can do in front of the unit, you can do via the SlingBox remotely; there' just the slight delay because of video compression/transmission/decompression so you have to be a little careful with some things like FF/REW type operations.
> 
> I just picked one up yesterday to use with an HR10-250 and my T-Mobile MDA; works fine.


Question regarding using the SB with HR-250. 
Do you have to turn down the output resolution to 480 to use this unit with your SB? I can recall having to do this to record something to a DVD recorder using composite connections.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

gtadell said:


> Question regarding using the SB with HR-250.
> Do you have to turn down the output resolution to 480 to use this unit with your SB? I can recall having to do this to record something to a DVD recorder using composite connections.


Yes, you have to switch it down to 480i, so you need to keep the 480i option available via the up-button on the remote so you can use the remote via SlingBox to get a picture, otherwise you'll just have audio.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I'm out of town for the week and my DMA is switching today so DirecTV is switching me from the Chattanooga locals to the Atlanta locals. When I got back to the hotel this evening, I turned on Slingbox and noticed my R10 was hung up on a blue screen. I hit the guide button and got it and noticed there were only a couple Atlanta stations listed. I went in and re-did guided setup through the Slingbox and now I have all the Atlanta channels, got my season passes (for tonight at least) scheduled and all is well


----------



## jtoeman (Jul 8, 2005)

SeattleCarl said:


> I have two R15's, and the remote/sling on those is perfect.
> 
> I have one R10, and that is the one where the peanut remote in the sling lacks the 3 buttons I mentioned.
> 
> ...


Carl,

Do you have three different Slingboxes? It is a bit odd that you'd get different results. Can you confirm that with each Slingbox you went through the same setup steps for AV configuration?

Best,
Jeremy


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

barnes2000 said:


> Even if my DirecTV w/ TiVo is a dual receiver? I thought that if I run the Sling through one tuner that someone else can watch the other tuner, no?
> 
> I've always wanted to know how my dual TiVo tuner works. I have two tuners, but I can only watch one at a time? No picture in a picture? No Sling on one and Living Room on the other? Why is this?


The TiVo only has one video output channel, so no.
Bothe tuners concurrently stream to the HDD, but there is only one video decoder, so only one A/V stream from the HDD can be viewed at once. Since Slingbox and your TV connect to the one decoder (with an active video splitter in the DVR), they will see the same thing.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

jtoeman said:


> SeattleCarl said:
> 
> 
> > I have two R15's, and the remote/sling on those is perfect.
> ...


The reason for the different results is that the R15's are NOT TiVo, and the R10 is a TiVo and with the last version of the SlingPlayer, SlingMedia (Slingbox) eliminated the List button and couple of other buttons from the TiVo Peanut remote, which now makes using the TiVo remote control somewhat of a pain. And since SlingMedia (Slingbox) changed the base configuration of their remote control software with this last version, so nobody can modify their remote control configuration.

I wish SlingMedia (Slingbox) would either fix the TiVo peanut remote control or give us the capability to modify the remote control configuration. I bought my Slingbox with the thought in mind that I could either correct the problems with the remote control using the JP1 software, or get access to an older version of the SlingPlayer where the TiVo remote control had all of the buttons, but the JP1 remote control configuration software no longer works with the current version and SlingMedia will not allow you access to an older working version of the SlingPlayer.

So, how about SlingMedia? Can you guys allow us access to an older working version of the SlingPlayer where the TiVo remote control was complete, or how about giving us the capability of defining our own remotes like the older versions of the SlingPlayer allowed?

Additional Thought:

The reason I bought into TiVo six years ago, was because it was hackable, and in fact I believe that is one of the reasons that TiVo won out over ReplayTV. I bought the Slingbox for somewhat the same reason over the Sony LocationFree solution, but it appears with the last release SlingMedia is locking down the software. Live and Learn. I'll use my Slingbox and not complain, but I will likely now buy a Sony LocationFree kit from Costco to compare the differences.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

jtoeman said:


> Carl,
> 
> Do you have three different Slingboxes? It is a bit odd that you'd get different results. Can you confirm that with each Slingbox you went through the same setup steps for AV configuration?
> 
> ...


Two slingboxes. One has an R15 on the S-video input, the other one has an R10 on the composite input. I have other equipment on the other inputs (in-house rf video distribution which includes rf modulated security cameras, etc.).

The problem exists with the Tivo peanute remote that Sling has provided in the latest player software. As tbeckner noted, Sling needs to fix this. It has been reported at length, and in depth, on the sling community website.

Carl


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

SeattleCarl said:


> It has been reported at length, and in depth, on the sling community website.


I've generally felt Sling ignores everything in the IR related forums. I figure they're really probably somewhat overwhelmed because in general there does seem to be a certain openness about the company online -- so for now I've not worried too much about it. Though in my limited attempts to get an IR issue resolved, I've been ignored over there too.

The IR device database is filled with a bunch of crap though -- barely anything descriptive; lots of duplicates; no explanation of differences with similarly named things; incomplete stuff; it's a shame someone can't clean it up -- especially the TiVo related items. It's not like there's that many variations; and there's certainly some tech knowledge available to them around here.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I have joined the Sling bandwagon. I ordered my unit and will get it next week. I am planning to connect it to the HD Tivo and because of the HD Tivo single RCA audio output, I need to route the audio from the HDTivo to the Slingbox and then route the Slingbox audio outputs to my TV inputs. 

I have a wireless network at home and I use Airport as my router. I administer the router through my Mac which is connected to the network wirelessly. I bought the WGE111 adapter to use with the Slingbox next to my HD Tivo. 

I am using a PC laptop with the Sling Player application that also has a wireless USB adapter and connects just fine with my Mac administered network at home. I am looking forward to watching on the laptop my HDTivo recordings or live channels on the road.

Doug, any warnings or advice to a new Slingbox user?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Morris Herman said:


> I have joined the Sling bandwagon. I ordered my unit and will get it next week. I am planning to connect it to the HD Tivo and because of the HD Tivo single RCA audio output, I need to route the audio from the HDTivo to the Slingbox and then route the Slingbox audio outputs to my TV inputs.
> 
> I have a wireless network at home and I use Airport as my router. I administer the router through my Mac which is connected to the network wirelessly. I bought the WGE111 adapter to use with the Slingbox next to my HD Tivo.
> 
> ...


None that come to mind. The whole process was pretty simple. Just get it registered before 4/26 so you get a free license for their mobile player. 

I'm surprised you have no digital audio connection on your HDTV; that'd free up your use of the HR10-250's analog audio outputs for the Slingbox.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

dswallow said:


> None that come to mind. The whole process was pretty simple. Just get it registered before 4/26 so you get a free license for their mobile player.
> 
> I'm surprised you have no digital audio connection on your HDTV; that'd free up your use of the HR10-250's analog audio outputs for the Slingbox.


I use the digital audio to my AVR but I only use the AVR for those programs that support Dolby 5.1. I use the RCA analog audio for all other viewing.

Is there a downside to routing the audio through the Slingbox?

I am getting my box on the 26th; I will register it that day, although I cannot see myself using a PDA like my Compaq unit to watch TV.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Morris Herman said:


> I use the digital audio to my AVR but I only use the AVR for those programs that support Dolby 5.1. I use the RCA analog audio for all other viewing.
> 
> Is there a downside to routing the audio through the Slingbox?
> 
> I am getting my box on the 26th; I will register it that day, although I cannot see myself using a PDA like my Compaq unit to watch TV.


I don't really know of a downside to routing audio through the unit, except the usual "any additional processing of an analog signal can only degrade it further" -- not that audio would probably matter much.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I don't really know of a downside to routing audio through the unit, except the usual "any additional processing of an analog signal can only degrade it further" -- not that audio would probably matter much.


Hi Doug,

I got my Slingbox and successfully installed for my Cox Tivo and my DirecTV HDTivo and was able to watch everything on my PC laptop within my network. However, I could not set up remote access.

I contacted tech support at SlingMedia and he was not helpful. After trying lots of stuff, he told me the Slingbox works well and it must be a problem with my Airport network. After I hung up, I got an idea to power off one of my two airports, the repeater one and lo and behold, I was able to set remote access successfully. I will test my remote access tomorrow at work but I would like to restore my network to its original configuration and still run the Slingbox externally.

I don't know if you can help me but do you know anyone that can help me use the Slingbox with a repeater airport in the network?

BTW, I am really impressed with the use of the Tivo remote for my two Tivo boxes. It is almost like magic, to control the Tivos from a peanut on the laptop.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm really not familiar with Airport equipment, but the basic requirement is for the configured port to be accessible from the internet at some IP address; if you can confirm that your equipment is set up to permit incoming connections to that port all should be OK. Perhaps the repeater device somehow puts another layer of NAT that isn't passing the needed port correctly.

Now I've not used the Finder method of accessing my system; I have static IP's and I've just mapped ports on one of my IPs to the Slingbox's private IP addresses.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I powered down the repeater airport, was able to set-up remote access with no problems. 

I tried it in the lobby of the hotel and it did not work but when I called Slingmedia and gave them my Finder ID and password, they were able to access my Slingbox at a 500K rate with no problems. 

I then powered back up my repeater Airport and things are still working. I guess once things are setup with a simple network, the Slingbox works within a sohisticated Airport network.

Now I have to try it again in a hotel lobby.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I just used my Slingbox for the first time in a DoubleTree hotel in Tucson. The bit rate was very low (40-200 kbps) and erratic with lots of video and audio dropouts. I had to call tech support for the hotel internet provider. They proceeded to block out some ports and things did improve so I could get bit rates in the high 300 and up to 400 kbps. The rate really improved after 11:00 PM. 

Two questions: 1. Will I have to do this every time I am in a hotel on the road? 2. How can I tell where the bottleneck is, my ISP at home or the Hotel's ISP?


----------



## gworkman (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd start off with a speedtest at the hotel

www.speakeasy.net/speedtest

BTW...Welcome to Tucson!


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

gworkman said:


> I'd start off with a speedtest at the hotel
> 
> www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
> 
> BTW...Welcome to Tucson!


I did a speedtest and found that the upload and download speeds in the hotel were in the 250-275 Kbps range. At home, I just tested my connection and got 4375 kbps download and 407 kbps upload.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Morris Herman said:


> Two questions: 1. Will I have to do this every time I am in a hotel on the road? 2. How can I tell where the bottleneck is, my ISP at home or the Hotel's ISP?


As to the hotels, it will vary. I have been in some hotels where I consistantly get around 400-450k, my upload speed at home is 512k, but I never see more than around 450k when I connect to my slingbox.

Other hotels I have bounced between 100-200k. I figure it is probably a combination of what type of internet connection they have and what kind of usage.

A few weeks ago I was in Amsterdam and watched an episode of 24 while I was killing some time. I love my slingbox.


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm at the airport in LA watching mt DirecTivo in Cleveland. Here is how it looks!!


I can't figure out how to include the pic.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

rawbi01 said:


> I'm at the airport in LA watching mt DirecTivo in Cleveland. Here is how it looks!!
> 
> I can't figure out how to include the pic.


What are you using? a laptop or a PDA? what broadband service are you using?

I spend a lot of time at the United Red Carpet Club in LA waiting for flights and would like a diversion.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Does Slingbox require an installable client to watch TV? I can't INSTALL anything here at work but I'd surely love to be able to watch TV at the end of my 3PM->Midnight shift when it's dead here.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

MisterEd said:


> Does Slingbox require an installable client to watch TV? I can't INSTALL anything here at work but I'd surely love to be able to watch TV at the end of my 3PM->Midnight shift when it's dead here.


Yes, you have to install the slinbox player.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

You should be able to copy the entire slingplayer folder from a PC that it is installed on onto a USB memory card, then insert that into another pc and run the software without having to do an actual installation. I think it takes somewhere right around 65 MB.

That might let you get around the inability to install the software, however you may still run into issues with port blocking and other firewall issues from a work location. Lots of discussion on the slingcommunity web site regarding this and possible workarounds.

Carl


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

SeattleCarl said:


> You should be able to copy the entire slingplayer folder from a PC that it is installed on onto a USB memory card, then insert that into another pc and run the software without having to do an actual installation. I think it takes somewhere right around 65 MB.
> 
> That might let you get around the inability to install the software, however you may still run into issues with port blocking and other firewall issues from a work location. Lots of discussion on the slingcommunity web site regarding this and possible workarounds.
> 
> Carl


I tried this and it didn't work. I got an error when attempting to run slingplayer.exe. I doubted this was going to work, since the vast majority of Windows apps these days need to be installed (registry settings and such), but I thought it could be handy if this actually worked. Unfortunately, it didn't.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmm. Many people (on sling community forums) have reported that it has worked for them. Is your work PC running Windows XP, or is it possibly running 2000 or something else?

Unfortunately, I've already got slingplayer installed on all my PC's, so it wouldn't be a valid test even if I could run a flash drive copy of it. 

Carl


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

I don't own a Slingbox (yet). However I downloaded and installed the latest software to "Computer A" and then copied the folder to "Computer B". I then ran Slingbox.exe and it SEEMS TO have started fine (no errors of any sort). Both computers are XP-Rro.

Is there a demo slingbox that can be checked out anywhere? If so can you please PM me the info to access it. I want to try it from home and from work before making a purchase.


Edit: Is Windows Media Player 10 a necessity? Version 9 is installed at work and I am unable to upgrade it due to computer restrictions.


Thanks


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

MisterEd said:


> .....Edit: Is Windows Media Player 10 a necessity? Version 9 is installed at work and I am unable to upgrade it due to computer restrictions.
> 
> Thanks


Tell em at work that you need version 10 so that you can watch TV at your desk, I'm sure they will set you right up.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

Why wouldn't people just use Orb?


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

From what I was reading I seems I can't stream my TIVO using Orb only from a TV card in my PC which would only give me 5 local channels.



AbMagFab said:


> Why wouldn't people just use Orb?


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

MisterEd said:


> From what I was reading I seems I can't stream my TIVO using Orb only from a TV card in my PC which would only give me 5 local channels.


With a SA Tivo and the 7.x software, apparently you can stream your Tivo. You can browse the NP list, and then play what you want.

I watched it work.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Isn't this the " DIRECTV Receiver with TiVo " Forum ?? I don't have a SA.


AbMagFab said:


> With a SA Tivo and the 7.x software, apparently you can stream your Tivo. You can browse the NP list, and then play what you want.
> 
> I watched it work.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

SeattleCarl said:


> Hmm. Many people (on sling community forums) have reported that it has worked for them. Is your work PC running Windows XP, or is it possibly running 2000 or something else?
> 
> Unfortunately, I've already got slingplayer installed on all my PC's, so it wouldn't be a valid test even if I could run a flash drive copy of it.
> 
> Carl


XP Pro on three machines. I have it installed on two of them, and attempted to run the slingplayer exe from the third machine with no luck. Doesn't really matter for me, since I don't have a problem installing it where I need it, but I figured I would give it a try 'out of curiousity'.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Did you copy the ENTIRE FOLDER (65MB's)including the empty top folder and all the sub-folder and put it in the PROGRAM FILES folder? It's worked on 3 computers without problem.


tnedator said:


> XP Pro on three machines. I have it installed on two of them, and attempted to run the slingplayer exe from the third machine with no luck. Doesn't really matter for me, since I don't have a problem installing it where I need it, but I figured I would give it a try 'out of curiousity'.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

tnedator said:


> XP Pro on three machines. I have it installed on two of them, and attempted to run the slingplayer exe from the third machine with no luck. Doesn't really matter for me, since I don't have a problem installing it where I need it, but I figured I would give it a try 'out of curiousity'.


To test this out, I copied my entire sling folder to a flash drive, took it next door to my neighbors house and plugged it into his pc and ran slingplayer with no problems. Worked just fine. I have no idea why you are having a problem doing that.

Carl


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

If you are interested you can now record your slingbox content for later viewing. I am sure some folks might have a need for this. http://applian.com/replay-slingcorder/


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I'll buy a slingbox, when they support OS X.


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

I want to report that on my last trip to Tucson, I decided to stay at another hotel (Embassy Suites at the airport) and I got fabulous results with the Sling. I had rates in excess of 500 Kbps and the Sling worked very well. 
I amazed my wife by watching a program together with her at home and me controlling my Tivo remotely. Even, I was amazed. Great Toy!


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I have a Slingbox, but I don't really use it. I hooked it up and then gave the password to access it to a friend who doesn't have cable. It only has RF tuner access (I have too many TiVos to control effectively through a Slingbox).


----------



## Morris Herman (Feb 25, 2003)

BTW, I plan to allow my son who resides in Seoul South Korea to access cable programming in California with the Sling. Does anybody have any experience with foreign country access and achievable throughput rates?


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Morris Herman said:


> BTW, I plan to allow my son who resides in Seoul South Korea to access cable programming in California with the Sling. Does anybody have any experience with foreign country access and achievable throughput rates?


Not Asia. I have used it in the UK, Germany and Amsterdam and have generally had 200-400k (450k is the max my upload will stream).

I watched an episode of 24 in Amsterdam without any hicupps. I normally watch sitcoms and other non-action shows, but had no problem with 24.


----------



## Netbudda (Mar 3, 2005)

I just got a Slingbox. I'm traveling for the next 13 weeks on and off and want to watch the Soccer World Cup. I installed the player and setup remote viewing and everything is working fine, I really hope my Hotel in Jackson, Tn has a good connection.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

I could have really used one this summer, but the Mac client isn't out yet.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

ayrton911 said:


> I'll buy a slingbox, when they support OS X.


They started accepting applications into their Mac beta program tonight. So will you buy now or after testing?


----------



## JDoc13 (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## jacbec (May 15, 2012)

Any news on whether TiVo will come out with a Slingbox-like product  not a Stream. Want to access my TiVo away from my network.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

jacbec said:


> Any news on whether TiVo will come out with a Slingbox-like product  not a Stream. Want to access my TiVo away from my network.


Not gonna happen with a DirecTV/Tivo DVR.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Hmmm...I am not sure I get what we are talking about here...

Why not just by a Slingbox instead of wishing for a TiVo Slingbox-like product?

Am I missing something (not really a questions since it is obvious that I AM missing something)... What is it that I am missing?


----------

